#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: Ξεκινά η υποβολή αιτήσεων στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για τις κατασκηνώσεις 2014

## Xάρης

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...%B9%CF%82-2014.

----------

